# Athena's growth thread



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got a few threads scattered around showing Athena growing up so I thought I'd compile them in here and add from here on out. Might have seen some of them already but hope you enjoy nonetheless. Athena just turned 8 months this past week. I think she is turning out to be one beautiful Bully! 

Day she came home.







































































Demon dog thrown in for good measure! LOL!




































Most recent pics of her. I think she's looking pretty good!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is that a cat house ? Lol I love the eyes On that dog


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Is that a cat house ? Lol I love the eyes On that dog


LOL! Yeah, still don't know how she managed to wriggle herself in there. That was a few months back. I love her eyes too. Thanks!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwwww Athena is a such a pretty girl  She is turning into a gorgeous young lady  And for real maooo @ that pic of the demon eyes and her int he cat house


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

adorable!! She's turning out very cute!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is looking so good, I love the muddy pic and demon dog OMG cracks me up , I wouldnt break into your place for fear of that lil thing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is coming along very nice


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL 2 demon dog. and Muddy Athena~


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> she is looking so good, I love the muddy pic and demon dog OMG cracks me up , I wouldnt break into your place for fear of that lil thing


Thanks. That pic of Duke was priceless. Just perfect timing! LOL!



American_Pit13 said:


> She is coming along very nice


Thank you!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOVE it she looks great!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She is SOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS, Ryan!









is my fave pic though. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> She is SOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS, Ryan!
> 
> is my fave pic though. Can't wait to see more!


Thanks, Lauren!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's growing crazy fast!! I love Athena, her markings and colors. She was a wicked cute pup and now she's grown into a beautiful dog.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> She's growing crazy fast!! I love Athena, her markings and colors. She was a wicked cute pup and now she's grown into a beautiful dog.


Thanks! She has grown quickly! Time sure has flown by. I love her markings as well. I've still yet to get a pic of it but on the back side of her neck there is almost a perfect half star. Looks pretty cool!

To think she's gone from this, 









To this.


----------

